# marqette area taxidermist



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

I'am looking for a taxidermist in the marquette area to do a bear rug for me if i get lucky and and tag out. also any info on a processor to butcher and freeze BEAR. any info would be a great help.

THANX PLUMBDOG :help:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Best around is the guy in Skandia, just south of Marquette.

Outdoor Ventures Taxidermy
906-249-3691


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Best around is the guy in Skandia, just south of Marquette.
> 
> Outdoor Ventures Taxidermy
> 906-249-3691


I second that; they do excellent work. 

I butcher my own so I'm not sure what's available for that - just as a thought the taxidermists will cape your bear and you could then quarter it up and put it on ice until you get it to a processor downstate...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

PLUMBDOG said:


> also any info on a processor to butcher and freeze BEAR. any info would be a great help.
> 
> THANX PLUMBDOG :help:


Not sure if Marqette Meats (or whatever it is called now / new owners) does bear. They are just east of Harvey. Number was 989-249-2333, not sure if it stayed the same.

They used to do a real decent job on deer.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you Marquette guys know Josh Holbert?


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

thanx for the info guys it paid off. i made the phone calls yesterday and i'am all set talk to my friend also and he ran a couple nice bear . can't hardly wait to go .


----------

